# Working Expat healthcare - The Asepeyo



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Did a search for Asepeyo before submitting this post - to find there's been no
mention of the Asepeyo on the Spain Expat forum, so far despite the numerous
posts on Healthcare in Spain.
Moderators - please feel free to correct me - if I'm wrong ?
Although obviously of no interest to retired or Non working Expats, nevertheless
the Asepeyo plays an important part in Spanish healthcare.

Wiki Quote:
Asepeyo started as the Mutual of Social Welfare in 1915 , although it is
from 1944 when it renamed itself Healthcare Economic Assistance for Employee
and Obreros, ASEPEYO with the aim of managing the Insurance Obligatory
disease throughout Spain.
In 1965 , Asepeyo longer a social welfare organization to become Employers
Mutual Accidents at Work and Occupational Diseases.

The infrastructure of the healthcare mutual guarantees complete assistance
to persons injured from the first care and emergency care to
surgical trauma and rehabilitation.

Asepeyo contributes to the overall recovery of the worker / solutions to
specific social and professional rehabilitation. In addition, the benefit of low
paid temporary disability of the injured person and, in the case of remaining
after an accident, compensation and pension satisfies recognizing the
National Institute of Social Security.

Many companies in Spain are signed up to the Asepeyo and it's to the
Asepeyo that working Expat's will be referred if they sustain any injuries
or industrial related dieases or ailments caused by work.

Many Asepeyo surgeries and clinics are common place in most major
towns and cities in Spain.

Asepeyo website

Naturally I'm sure we would all be interested in any Expats opinions and
experiences with the Asepeyo.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Did a search for Asepeyo before submitting this post - to find there's been no
> mention of the Asepeyo on the Spain Expat forum, so far despite the numerous
> posts on Healthcare in Spain.
> Moderators - please feel free to correct me - if I'm wrong ?
> ...



firstly.......... moderators make sure everyone follow the rules - we aren't moderators because we have any special knowledge or expertise. Moderators actually also moderate forums for countries they might never have visited.

Some of us do know a lot about some topics - but equally so do many other members of the forum & any knowledge that moderators have is separate to the moderating.


secondly....... I work here & have never heard of this - has anyone else?


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> firstly.......... moderators make sure everyone follow the rules - we aren't moderators because we have any special knowledge or expertise. Moderators actually also moderate forums for countries they might never have visited.
> 
> Some of us do know a lot about some topics - but equally so do many other members of the forum & any knowledge that moderators have is separate to the moderating.
> 
> ...


*What - never heard of The Asepeyo !!!*

With an Asepeyo Clinic or centre in almost every major town and city in Spain !!!
and never heard of The Asepeyo - shame on you !!!











Lets start a competition - hands up all those Expats who have an Asepeyo
in their town or city. For ease of recognition - I've included a photo above.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> *What - never heard of The Asepeyo !!!*
> 
> With an Asepeyo Clinic or centre in almost every major town and city in Spain !!!
> and never heard of The Asepeyo - shame on you !!!
> ...


we don't have one - or if we do I haven't seen it in 10.5 years! 

it's essentially just a group of private clinics though, isn't it?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've seen them around.
I'm not sure, but I don't think there's anything special about Asepeyo though. It's a mutua

_Son asociaciones debidamente autorizadas por el Ministerio de Empleo y Seguridad Social que con tal denominación se constituyen, sin ánimo de lucro y con sujeción a las normas reglamentarias, por empresarios que asumen al efecto una responsabilidad mancomunada, con el principal objeto de colaborar en la gestión de la Seguridad Social, sin perjuicio de realización de otras prestaciones, servicios y de actividades que les sean legalmente atribuidas._

and it's number 151 on the list of mutuas recognised by the Seg Soc. When you're autónomo you are asked to name an entity that you want to deal with. Mine is Freemap _Mutua de Accidentes de Trabajo y Enfermedades Profesionales de la Seguridad Social_ número 61.
It's always good to know another name, but like I said there's a whole list of them from what I can make out.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

You say 'in every large town or city' - we are in a town of about 35000 people and we don't have one.

How large does the town have to be to have one?

We've also never heard of them.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> we don't have one - or if we do I haven't seen it in 10.5 years!
> 
> it's essentially just a group of private clinics though, isn't it?


Isn't this just an advertising ploy?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Isn't this just an advertising ploy?


if it was a new poster I'd think so too


even if it is, isn't working!!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> if it was a new poster I'd think so too
> 
> 
> even if it is, isn't working!!


OI ! ! ! !

Advertising what may I ask - The Asepeyo are for the benefit of workers who's
companies are 'signed up' to The Asepeyo.

And Expat's might be interested in knowing who foots the bill - if you have an
accident, injury or illness related to work !!!

Anyway I was going to relate my experience of The Asepeyo but in view
of the accusations above. 
No I won't - So there !!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> OI ! ! ! !
> 
> Advertising what may I ask - The Asepeyo are for the benefit of workers who's
> companies are 'signed up' to The Asepeyo.
> ...


no-one's accusing you of anything - but if a new poster had posted out of the blue about what is essentially an insurance company then yes, sneaky advertising would be suspected


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> no-one's accusing you of anything - but if a new poster had posted out of the blue about what is essentially an insurance company then yes, sneaky advertising would be suspected


Me - a new poster - nah you know me longer than that.
You of all people know me longer than that !!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Me - a new poster - nah you know me longer than that.
> You of all people know me longer than that !!!!


precisely....which is why the thread is still here...........


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> precisely....which is why the thread is still here...........


Tell me - how do I get the right side of you guys as I'm completely baffled
how a nice helpful post like mine - can be twisted into an unfounded
accusation ???


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> Tell me - how do I get the right side of you guys as I'm completely baffled
> how a nice helpful post like mine - can be twisted into an unfounded
> accusation ???


What accusations? The thought was simply raised and dismissed.

As Lynn says, if we thought anything was wrong, the thread would have been closed a long time ago.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Well, I hadn't heard of it either, but now I have, and I like the idea of companies footing the bill for accidents to their workers. So thank you, Williams2.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

In the hope of clearing things up not stirring them up...
Brocher is the person who thought that there was a POSSIBILITY of advertising
Xabiachica said that IF Williams was a new poster advertising may be suspected, thereby confirming that s/he ISN'T and that advertising is NOT suspected
I, if I can quote myself, said


> *It's always good to know another name*, but like I said there's a whole list of them from what I can make out.


 so due thanks has been given
And Alcalaina - this company is a mutua no different to any other as it actually says on its own website, by publishing the same paragraph that I used in my post that was taken from the ministry website. I don't understand what you mean by "companies footing the bill for accidents to their workers"


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Williams2 said:


> OI ! ! ! !
> 
> Advertising what may I ask - The Asepeyo are for the benefit of workers who's
> companies are 'signed up' to The Asepeyo.
> ...


So this is the equivalent of 'Workers Compensation' we have here in Canada.. Where if you have a workplace ~ work related accident, you can get some extra medical help and rehab ? 
Depending on severity of injuries also financial compensation ? In Canada it's mandatory that Businesses pay into what is in a way a pseudo government 'insurance' scheme..
..
..
.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Goldeneye said:


> So this is the equivalent of 'Workers Compensation' we have here in Canada.. Where if you have a workplace ~ work related accident, you can get some extra medical help and rehab ?
> Depending on severity of injuries also financial compensation ? In Canada it's mandatory that Businesses pay into what is in a way a pseudo government 'insurance' scheme..
> ..
> ..
> .


Precisely although The Asepeyo is not a government insurance scheme. More a 
mutual health insurance scheme with their own medical centre's for the 
rehabilitation of workers, that have been afflicted by work place injuries, accidents
or ailments.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Just so this isn't thought to be a one mutua band here is a list of mutuas with similar services offered to Asepeyo in Spain. I don't think it's a complete list however
Listado de Mútuas / Compañías aseguradoras · Quiénes somos · Clínica Corachan


A.M.E. Asistencia Médica, S.A.
Adeslas
AEGON
Agrupació Mútua
Allianz Raz
Antares Salud
Aresa
Asepeyo
ASISA
Asociación Europea
Assistència Sanitaria Col·legial
Atlantida
Avantsalud
Axa Aurora Ibérica, S.A.
Caja Previsión y Energía
Caser Salud
Cigna
Cisne Aseguradora
Clínicum
DKV Previasa
Egarasat - ST, Mutua de Accidents de Treball
Fonsalut, M. Previsora Barcelona, M. P.S.
Groupama Seguros
Grup Fiatc
Grupo GENERALI - La Estrella, S.A. + Vitalicio
Hermandad de arquitectos
Instituto Sanitario, SA
Inter Partner Assistence
La Boreal Médica
L'Aliança
Mapfre
Mutua Associacio Personal de la Caixa
Mutua Empleados de Transportes de Barcelona
Mútua General de Catalunya
Mutual Salus
Mutualidad Evangélica
Mutuasport
Nueva Equitativa - Seguros Cataluña
Previsora Española - Shared Care
Previsora General
RACC
Sanitas
Seguros Latina, S.A.
Sersanet
Serviaide Sau - AIDE, S.A.
Vital Seguro, S.A.
AXA


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just so this isn't thought to be a one mutua band here is a list of mutuas with similar services offered to Asepeyo in Spain. I don't think it's a complete list however
> Listado de Mútuas / Compañías aseguradoras · Quiénes somos · Clínica Corachan
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Pesky 

some very familiar healthcare insurance companies on that list - so Asepeyo is just what I thought it was, but didn't really have time to check out!


----------

